# Pkg Blacklist



## hunter0one (Sep 25, 2022)

I don't think that ports-mgmt/pkg has this feature, but in case I'm missing something there is no way to blacklist specific packages similar to APT "pin-priority" or XBPS "ignorepkg", right? I can't find anything that would enable such a thing in ports.

Of course this seems like a half-butted way to get what you want, but just ignoring a package like geoclue from installing is much quicker and less intensive than having to compile web engines without geolocation services. I'm using this example since I had to do this with math/qalculate-qt5, where it needed www/webkit2-gtk3 which pulled in geoclue (something I don't care to have or use).


----------

